# Pennsylvania RR Lantern



## Larry C (Jan 23, 2020)

Hello Gents 
I have a Lantern I want to share with the community and what forum would be appropriate to post it in? 

Regards Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Good question, looks like we don't have a category?
You looking to sell? 
Or just show it?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess North America would be the place?
As it is an item from a North America RR.

All the others are for MODEL trains.


----------



## Larry C (Jan 23, 2020)

Just want to show it off. 
Maybe place it in the discussion forum? 
The Lantern came from Grandfather which at this time I do not want to part with it. I will post photos tonight after work in the discussion forum ..if its approved.  

Best Larry


----------



## Larry C (Jan 23, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> I guess North America would be the place?
> As it is an item from a North America RR.
> 
> All the others are for MODEL trains.


OK.I will place it in North America Forum


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Larry C said:


> OK.I will place it in North America Forum


Yes, all the other forums say model trains.
Union Station is for off topics.

North America will be all right.

If not John will move it to the appropriate forum.
You won't get in trouble.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

*OP:*

For old railroad collectibles, the "Key, Lock & Lantern" may be the forum you want to be posting in:
http://www.klnl.org/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

J.Albert1949 said:


> *OP:*
> 
> For old railroad collectibles, the "Key, Lock & Lantern" may be the forum you want to be posting in:
> http://www.klnl.org/



HUH? That is not on our site??
I want to see it here, I am into Lanterns and lamps from the RR.

Edit,
Though it is a nice site I will check it out.


----------



## Larry C (Jan 23, 2020)

I will post the lantern here to share as I am grateful for everyones feedback on the Trains I posted in another thread. 

I will go no further than here as I do not collect trains and I have already found it interesting some of the threads here I have read. 
The photo will stay here to share and will post it tonight  

Regards Larry


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A real RR Lantern is probably a no brainer to accent any train layout. I have one hanging from the ceiling and lights when the power is on. I has a great red lens.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> A real RR Lantern is probably a no brainer to accent any train layout. I have one hanging from the ceiling and lights when the power is on. I has a great red lens.


Yes, everyone should have at least one around the layout. 
I have the same T man, set up with electric to illuminate it.
I also have the red globe.:thumbsup:

Larry C posted his here, https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=188926


----------

